# Rechteck / Kasten



## reko (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

mal eine ganz blöde Frage:

Wie mache ich einen Kasten/Rechteck mit einem anständigen Rahmen?
Ich bekomme zwar einen schönen Kasten mit abgerundeten Ecken hin, aber mit dem Rahmen hapert es. Habe zwar in den Fülloptionen geschaut, es aber nicht hinbekommen

Sorry für die dumme Frage,

Danke für die Hilfe,


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Juli 2003)

Was für einen Rahmen meinst Du?
Eigentlich sollte es am einfachsten
mit der Fülloption *Kontur* gehen.

MfG


----------



## reko (1. Juli 2003)

Mit Kontur? Hmmm....kann ich die Farbe der Kontur verändern?


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Juli 2003)

Ja, im Bereich "Füllung", da kannst
Du die Farbe auswählen.


----------

